# Sourcing some Ronal/ACT LS wheels??????



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

I have an opportunity to snag 2 16x7.5 ACT LS, ET 25, 4x100 for a great price, I kept looking and googling for last 3 days to find a matching pair to no avail. I even trolled uk and .de ebays. Would you guys have any suggestions where else to look? Did the e30s ever come with the 16inch or 15 only?


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

are those stupid rare or sumtin?


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Cold shoulder?


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

bump for a kluch set of wheels GL with finding the other two 
:beer:


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

I have one w/a bent lip.


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

*wheels galore*

just one? How badly bent? What is the et? Have a pic?


----------



## patrickgti (Oct 30, 2008)

i have 2 16x8.5 5x114.3 ronal act-ls wheels.
offer?
and yes they are very rare to answer your question.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

pick up a performance VW. the page with all the wheels advert has those wheels.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

syntax said:


> pick up a performance VW. the page with all the wheels advert has those wheels.


...but they may be 15s. sorry for careless reading.


----------



## patrickgti (Oct 30, 2008)

Ronal still makes them in 15 not 16


----------

